

IPad Applications brainstorming - mstevens

You've decided to develop a cool new iPad application that will make your fortune. What is it?
======
mstevens
Off the top of my head:

Something for writers along <http://www.hogbaysoftware.com/products/writeroom>
lines.

Portable blogging.

Trip planning - going on a family holiday? Store your tickets, where you're
going, what's good to see there, the photos you've taken (once apple add a
camera), get recommendations on things to do, alerts about like minded
holidaymakers to spend time with, reminders to get appropriate jabs...

------
mstevens
Posted seeing as the other RFS discussion seems to be more about the meaning
of the iPad and whether it's a good idea. Hoping we can get a more focused
discussion on how to extract cash.

------
coryl
Add an RFID scanning peripheral, and this baby is ready for warehouse
inventory management.

~~~
smiler
Except it's not, because the iPad is a consumer device. It's not built to
withstand a warehouse / factory environment.

Take a look at this ... <http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W_xBLxJyQsM>

Think an iPad could withstand that? Symbol scanners already have this solved -
rugged hardware + RFID module if you want it.

(And not many are doing RFID at the moment due to the insane cost)

